# Simple Kydex 6P holster



## gallonoffuel (Oct 16, 2009)

I've been using a Bianchi Accumold 7326 holster for about a year with my Surefire 6P and the function is great. The belt loop is a little bit big, since its made to fit 2 1/4" belts and I generally run a 1.5", but otherwise its perfect for my needs. The problem is I've gone through 2 of them in a year. The insides constantly wear out from holstering/unholstering. I want to get the exact same thing, but in Kydex. Here's a link to the Bianchi:

http://www.bianchi-intl.com/product/Prod.php?TxtModelID=7326

Has anyone seen anything identical in Kydex, or know who could make one? Price isn't particularly an issue as long as the product is nicely made. I've looked at nearly every commercially available kydex light holster and most of them are too bulky.The Bianchi is barely larger than the light and doesn't get in the way. I also want to keep the open top/open bottom design. 

Thanks!


----------



## Delta1067 (Oct 16, 2009)

Have you looked at a Blackhawk Mod-U-Lok flashlight holder? They are only about $20. I have been using one for the last 4 years and it is great. The 6P fits kind of tight becuase of the knurling, but it is perfect for a G2. Right now I am using an EagleTac T100C2 with it and works OK.


----------



## gallonoffuel (Oct 16, 2009)

The Mod-U-Lok is huge. It also stands off from the belt. I need the opposite of the Mod-U-Lok. The kydex holsters from LCGGear are beautiful but I can't understand the site to order one. I See LiteMania carries some of them but none specifically for the 6P. The HDS one might work though. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## guardpost3 (Oct 16, 2009)

try THIS from Comp-Tac victory gear, i get all my holsters made by them, their kydex work is outstanding.:thumbsup:


----------



## bestcounsel (Oct 16, 2009)

I use the same kydex holster pictured from Comptac....its great....but its bulky. I give it a 2 thumbs up...i have not sold it and that says a lot....

I have carried a lot of lights on that comptac, 9z, 9p, 6p, 6pl, 62, g2l....the 6p/g2 feel the best....

i plan on using my new 6z with that comptac


----------



## Max_Power (Oct 17, 2009)

I prefer bezel-down orientation so I don't blind myself. It also provides protection from the crenelated bezel. Therefore I have a bladetech:

http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/?productNumber=119962

There are a number of other holsters on that website.


----------



## Justin Case (Oct 17, 2009)

I have two SF 6P scabbards that are very similar to the comptac one. One is an old Blade-Tech (left) and the other is a Ky-Tac Lite Rac (right).


----------



## NotRegulated (Oct 17, 2009)

LCGGEAR KYDEX FLASHLIGHT HOLSTER 010-6237-9408

6p bezel down. kydex.


----------



## Moddoo (Oct 17, 2009)

Interesting timing...
I am working on some very simple Kydex holsters for the 6p and similar.
Both bezel up and bezel down models.

These will be the most low profile possible.
They will be tailored to a few different belt sizes to keep the draw/return operation smooth and precise.

I have not seen any like mine.

I'll have some for sale in a few weeks.
Pics to come in about a week.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Oct 18, 2009)

:twothumbs You HAVE to send some to me.


----------



## Justin Case (Oct 18, 2009)

Moddoo said:


> Interesting timing...
> I am working on some very simple Kydex holsters for the 6p and similar.
> Both bezel up and bezel down models.
> 
> ...



What I like about my old Blade-Tech and Ky-Tac rigs is that they don't dip below the belt line. I use an IWB holster and a low profile spare mag pouch, so I dislike carry gear that hangs low. Forces me to wear cover garments that also hang low. I also like the Blade-Tech rig because it doesn't use any screws for tension. The inherent Kydex springiness holds the 6P securely.


----------



## gallonoffuel (Oct 18, 2009)

Moddoo said:


> Interesting timing...
> I am working on some very simple Kydex holsters for the 6p and similar.
> Both bezel up and bezel down models.
> 
> ...



I am willing to wait for this to check it out 

Will the bezel-up version be open at the bottom so the whole body and tailcap slide through, and the head is what keeps the light from slipping through, or is it closed on the bottom?


----------



## gallonoffuel (Oct 18, 2009)

NotRegulated said:


> LCGGEAR KYDEX FLASHLIGHT HOLSTER 010-6237-9408
> 
> 6p bezel down. kydex.



I like the LCG Gear holsters, although I'd rather purchase a Made in USA product, but I can't figure out how to order any LCG Gear products


----------



## Justin Case (Oct 18, 2009)

If the rig is a tail-down design with a closed end, you might consider some method of avoiding accidental light actuation if the bezel gets pushed downward. Mitch Rosen's leather SureFire 6P carrier uses a patented design where the pouch bottom is angled so that the leather can't contact the SF tailcap button.


----------



## Moddoo (Oct 18, 2009)

gallonoffuel said:


> I am willing to wait for this to check it out
> 
> Will the bezel-up version be open at the bottom so the whole body and tailcap slide through, and the head is what keeps the light from slipping through, or is it closed on the bottom?



Open Bottom.

I need to play with a few different thicknesses of material and I'll share soon.

Maybe you can be a guinea pig for these.


----------



## gallonoffuel (Oct 18, 2009)

Moddoo said:


> Open Bottom.
> 
> I need to play with a few different thicknesses of material and I'll share soon.
> 
> Maybe you can be a guinea pig for these.



Roger that. Just let me know where to send payment and a shipping address.


----------



## gallonoffuel (Oct 18, 2009)

Justin Case said:


> If the rig is a tail-down design with a closed end, you might consider some method of avoiding accidental light actuation if the bezel gets pushed downward. Mitch Rosen's leather SureFire 6P carrier uses a patented design where the pouch bottom is angled so that the leather can't contact the SF tailcap button.



I have never had an accidental activation that left the light on using my Bianchi Accumold. Once in a blue moon I'll get a quick flash of light. The netkids clicky is not very sensitive though, and I used to have more temporary activations with the twisty LOTC's.


----------



## Moddoo (Oct 25, 2009)

I have made a couple prototype holsters to test.

They are very promising.

Pics at the end of the week


----------



## gallonoffuel (Oct 26, 2009)

Moddoo said:


> I have made a couple prototype holsters to test.
> 
> They are very promising.
> 
> Pics at the end of the week



Awesome! I bought some kydex sheets to play with for my own tinkering, but I'm already accepting the fact that anything I make will likely be inferior to something a more experienced craftsman will make.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Oct 26, 2009)

Moddoo said:


> I have made a couple prototype holsters to test.
> 
> They are very promising.
> 
> Pics at the end of the week


 
This is great news. With a half dozen 6P sized lights in current rotation, I would be VERY interested!! Any chance of you making one that has a compartment for spare batteries? I like to have that choice for extended outings, as well.


----------



## rje58 (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm looking forward to seeing them to, and also to seeing what the pricing will be....


----------



## greenLED (Oct 28, 2009)

:thisthreadisworthlesswithoutpics:


----------



## Max_Power (Dec 14, 2009)

gallonoffuel said:


> I like the LCG Gear holsters, although I'd rather purchase a Made in USA product, but I can't figure out how to order any LCG Gear products



Uh oh, lcgear may have been hacked. My browser stopped me from visiting it.
==========================================================

Google Safe Browsing
Diagnostic page for lcggear.com

What is the current listing status for lcggear.com?

Site is listed as suspicious - visiting this web site may harm your computer.

Part of this site was listed for suspicious activity 1 time(s) over the past 90 days.

What happened when Google visited this site?

Of the 2 pages we tested on the site over the past 90 days, 1 page(s) resulted in malicious software being downloaded and installed without user consent. The last time Google visited this site was on 2009-12-08, and the last time suspicious content was found on this site was on 2009-12-08.

Malicious software includes 1 scripting exploit(s).

Malicious software is hosted on 3 domain(s), including toomi.sk/, dammekro.com/, active24.cz/.

This site was hosted on 1 network(s) including AS3786 (ERX).

Has this site acted as an intermediary resulting in further distribution of malware?

Over the past 90 days, lcggear.com did not appear to function as an intermediary for the infection of any sites.

Has this site hosted malware?

No, this site has not hosted malicious software over the past 90 days.

How did this happen?

In some cases, third parties can add malicious code to legitimate sites, which would cause us to show the warning message.

Next steps:

* Return to the previous page.
* If you are the owner of this web site, you can request a review of your site using Google Webmaster Tools. More information about the review process is available in Google's Webmaster Help Center.


----------



## jonesy (Dec 14, 2009)

Has anyone ever made an inside waistband holster for the 6p? I ask because I like the larger lights, but I can't/won't carry one in a holster at work, because I would look like batman.


----------



## gallonoffuel (Dec 14, 2009)

Interesting thought on the IWB holster. I don't know how much for a market there would be for that. Even with a tucked shirt I would think it'd be difficult to remove. I still use my Bianchi holster for pretty much everything, but I recently had some clips made up to more discreetly carry a P/G series SF.


----------

